# Just b natural saddle



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever ridden in the circle y just b natural saddle? What was your opinion of it? Thanks!


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

horseluver250 said:


> Has anyone ever ridden in the circle y just b natural saddle? What was your opinion of it? Thanks!


Go over to barrelhorseworld.com, I know there are a few reviews/threads over there. A lot of people didn't like the leather quality and thought it was over priced. I also remember something being said about the saddle not being real leather around the stirrup leathers/blevins buckles and that they didn't expect them to hold up over time.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep and I hated it. I couldn't stand all the padding in the seat and how it would bounce me up on any horse that wasn't the smoothest mover.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Never have been a fan of treeless saddles, I know too many people who tried them and sold them up at a huge price loss.



.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, the price is steep too. My friend payed over $3 000 for hers.


----------

